# Atlantis TSC nickel coils



## Morne (7/5/15)

Hi
Does anyone stock temp sensing coils for the Atlantis?

Cheers


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/5/15)

No one yet... but they are bound to appear real soon! I'm very anxious to get as well because I hate the Subtank!


----------



## Morne (7/5/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> No one yet... but they are bound to appear real soon! I'm very anxious to get as well because I hate the Subtank!


@Rob Fisher yes, I'm also keen to get them. I'm using the TSC coils on the Subtank and it's really good... Much better that the standard coils. I hope the Atlantis coils will be just as good or better. 

I'm really enjoying the temperature sensing devices, it put a completely new dimension on vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (7/5/15)

Atlantis TSC coils will be in soon soon

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------

